# Cleveland wedge bounce?



## max015 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi 

Can anyone tell me if cleveland make a CG10 wedge with 4 dots?
I have just received a set of wedges that I purchased off Ebay and the 60 & 56 wedges have 4 dots on them.
I have a feeling that I have been ripped off.

Cheers


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

max015 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone tell me if cleveland make a CG10 wedge with 4 dots?
> I have just received a set of wedges that I purchased off Ebay and the 60 & 56 wedges have 4 dots on them.
> ...


I could be wrong here, but I have never seen the CG's with more than 3 dots.I also checked the Cleveland Website and sorry to say they only show the CG line with 1,2 or 3 dots.
Cleveland Golf, Wedges CG10™ Wedges

I have a feeling you were ripped off. Sorry. There are far too many eBay Scammers operting these days. I rarely bid on clubs on Ebay, unless I know the seller. My local golf shop deals on ebay, Golftown here in Canada deals on eBay.


----------



## max015 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Golfbum your right.
I contacted cleveland and they said anything with 4 dots would be fake.
I've contacted they guy I got them from and I'm waiting for his reply.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

max015 said:


> Thanks for the reply Golfbum your right.
> I contacted cleveland and they said anything with 4 dots would be fake.
> I've contacted they guy I got them from and I'm waiting for his reply.


Glad I could help. Good Luck with the ebay seller. Buyer Beware on ebay. Let us know how you make out with him though. If he refuses to refund your money maybe you should post his ebay name so others can steer clear of him in the future. Be sure to give him negative feedback and tell people why.


----------

